# The Science of Weedeaters/Wipper Snippers



## Lawn_Hobbyist (Feb 9, 2020)

Destin at Smarter Every Day on YouTube put out a cool video yesterday about some of the science behind how weed eaters work. Contains in action views of the string trimmer captured at 62,000 frames per sec.

Here's the link: https://youtu.be/S1opkMO1w4U


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Good stuff. @The Anti-Rebel shared that yesterday.


----------

